# Design für Online Game Website?



## Kalma (29. November 2006)

Hey,

ich will ein Online Game zu dem Buch "Grün ist die Hoffnung" von T.C. Boyle entwerfen.

Dazu fällt mir jedoch kein Design ein. 

Hier eine kurzbeschreibung zu dem Buch:


> *Kurzbeschreibung*
> Der Boyle-Klassiker über drei schräge Typen und ihren Versuch, Marihuana anzubauen. Cool, witzig, spannend.
> 
> »An jenem Abend – es war Ende Februar – war ich zu Hause geblieben … In meiner Kindheit gab es nichts, was auf eine Verbrecherkarriere hingewiesen hätte … Dennoch fuhr ich, zwei Stunden nach Vogelsangs Besuch, nach Lake Tahoe, um die ersten unwiderruflichen Schritte auf die schiefe Bahn zu setzen.«
> ...



Auf der Seite sollten nachdem grüne Pflanzen und son Zeugs zu sehen sein (wobei ich bis jetzt keine passenden gefunden habe).

Ich wollte auch eine Startseite für nicht angemeldete User machen, dreispaltig, wo die User sich anmelden, einloggen können, sich die story anschauen und so weiter.

Für die eingeloggten User kommt dann aber eine andere Seite.



Könnt ihr mir da ein bisschen auf die Sprünge helfen?
David


----------



## Jacka (29. November 2006)

Hi!

Ein paar Fragen habe ich da noch:
Wie soll den genau das Spielprinzip sein? 
Was genau muss der Spieler machen?

Ich habe das Buch leider nicht gelesen, sodass ich nicht weiß ob das passt, 
aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, das auf der Startseite Eigenarten der Personen zu 
sehen sind. Ein bisschen im Comic-Stil so wie "Gran theft auto". Beispielweise Planzen, eine CIA-Marke, "Peace"-Zeichen oder das ganze ein wenig in Richtung 
Jamaika oder so.

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## Kalma (29. November 2006)

Jacka hat gesagt.:


> Ein paar Fragen habe ich da noch:
> Wie soll den genau das Spielprinzip sein?
> Was genau muss der Spieler machen?



Zur 1. Frage:
Das Spielprinzip (wenn's das ist, was ich denke) soll das Anbauen von Hanf sein, das zwischendurch halt mal durch wilde Tiere zerstört wird usw.

Zur 2. Frage:
Der Spieler muss Hanf anbauen, inne Stadt gehen, aufpassen, dass er nicht von der Polizei erwischt wird und so weiter.


----------



## Jacka (29. November 2006)

Dann würd ich es an GTA anlehnen. Comic passt da ganz gut.

2D oder 3D Grafik? An welches Programm/Editor/Programmiersprache hast du gedacht?


----------



## Kalma (30. November 2006)

Ich habe an PHP/MySQL gedacht. Hier ein paar Spiele dazu zum anschauen:
http://www.monstersgame.net
http://www.sigma15.de

sowas halt.


*//edit*
Ja, das mit der Idee zum "Comic-Style" hört sich gut an. An sowas hatte ich auch schon gedacht, weiß nur nicht, wie ich das mit PS realisieren soll. Aber da werde ich mich an das PS-Forum wenden.


MFG
David


----------



## Kalma (1. Dezember 2006)

Würde es sinnvoll sein, RSS-Feads einzubauen? Oder eher nicht so...?


----------



## The_Maegges (1. Dezember 2006)

Hab ich noch nicht in nem Onlinegame gesehen, aber wer weiss, wenn das richtig umgesetzt wird und die Feeds auch wirklich spielrelevante Infos enthalten, könnte das sogar cool werden.


----------



## Kalma (1. Dezember 2006)

Ok,


dann werde ich mich, wenn das Spiel gut läuft, mal damit befassen...


Aber wie gesagt, das Design steht ja hier im Vordergrund  


David


----------



## Kalma (14. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen,

so, jetzt habe ich endlich mal was geschafft, was mir eigentlich sogar gut gefällt 

http://dflab.de/public/fg/

Wie findet ihrs?


----------



## fluessig (14. Oktober 2007)

Mir sind die Farben zu kräftig und die gesamte Erscheinung zu kontrastreich. Beim langen Hinsehen wirkt es ermüdend - wechselt man wieder auf eine helle Seite kommt man sich vor wie blind.
Ich würde es etwas dezenter gestalten und näher am Thema gestalten, d.h. beispielsweise in der Trennlinie ein verschnörkeltes Hanfblatt, grüne Farbe ins Schema einbauen, usw.


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2007)

Jop, bitte ein bisschen näher am Thema gestalten. Im Moment ist sie eher nichtssagend.


----------



## Maik (16. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

wenn der Kern des Online-Games eine "Marihuana Plantage" ist, solltest du auch das grafische und farbliche Arrangement darauf entsprechend abstimmen, denn so assoziiere ich mit dem derzeitigen Layout eher das australische Outback. :suspekt:


----------



## mAu (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich würd den Farbregeler auch eher Richtung Grün bewegen. Außerdem ist mir die Navigation irgendwie zu groß.


----------

